# JCB



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

Been looking for the best of the best what i need is a skid loader,mini excavator,and wheel loader in one machine. jcb has a mini-backhoe with loader i think its a tx1 model looks great but the price isn't 65,000. another thing i looked into was a powertrac 400 http://www.powertrac.com i like the idea articulated no chewed up grass etc. but the thing looks to much like a homeowner machine. i want something to last ,kinda small,and built. can you help? I like the bobcat system but my banker won't but then again how many bankers would.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*hmmmm*

Not sure if this is what your looking for but do a search on the web for terramite. They sell mini backhoe loaders and if I remember right they are a lot cheaper than the JCB (probobly for a reason though) They are very popular at rental stations, so maybe check at your local rental dealer and see what he's using. Good Luck!


----------



## morturf (Jul 29, 2000)

the power trac 1800 is a real machine...it is a decendent of hardrock mining equipment. I would look at it...many attachments too. Hope this helps...


----------



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

thanks guys I like the little terremite tractors they look like they might work except leg room would be a factor. I'm 6'4" i might look like the jolly green giant on that. that power trac machine is nice the trailer makes it. any others like the power trac.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Web address for powertrac??*

Do you have another address, I searched but couldn't find it. That site won't open for me. I wanted to check it out

Thanks!


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Just from the machines mentioned here the jcb is by far the superior of the bunch.If it were me I would buy a popular named skid loader and put the backhoe attachment on it.One other option you have is a schaeff, you can find there web site at http://www.schaeffusa.com it is the last machine on the construction page.This machine usually has buckets where the attachment are shown on this machine. It might be a little large for what you are talking about but is as close to a do all machine as you will find especially since you included wheel loader in you criteria.


----------



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

hey i forgot a - its http://www.power-trac.com . this should help .

countryscape


----------



## parkwest (Jan 11, 2000)

Did you by chance look at the JCB 520 loadall? Thats what I've been thinking of getting. If you did, what did you think?


----------



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

*520*

I think the 520 is to big for me . If i wanted a larger backhoe i would get a used 580k case.

thanks for helping
countryscape
"your backyard contractor"


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

*check out a Coyote*

nice machines, http://www.coyoteloaders.com/


----------



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

*ditch witch*

saw a ditch witch 1025 sk . It's a loader backhoe on a trncher frame. anyone seen one of these the price was 9000.00 is that good or should i steer clear.

countryscape


----------

